# Panamanian 20 Gallon



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I broke an old tank down and gave it a face lift, while doing so I decided to use Panamanian plants. Needs to do some growing in now.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Removed the T. biflora and put it in a different tank where I think it will have a better shot at staying alive. I have some Vriesea heliconioides "rubra" coming that I will be adding in its place  

The T. biflora mother plant I got had four pups, I removed two. Of the two I removed I think one will make it and one is a goner, we'll see. It seems like a very particular plant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well the tank isn't really big enough to do anything too artistic using the plants I choose (a little on the big side for a 20 gallon) but I am glad I got them! I may still try to rearrange them slightly.










Second option. I like this better.










Thanks for looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Last and final arrangement, gotta find a new home for the Aechmea!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Taking a little inspiration from frogtofall and vicsimmr and building a little track light system for this tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

austin said:


> Taking a little inspiration from frogtofall and vicsimmr and building a little track light system for this tank!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks again you guys, sorry Vicskimmr not vicsimmr.

I still need to spray paint the PVC black. Now we'll see how it does!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Excuse the water on the front glass, just misted. I am going to hide the electrical cord in one of the support pipes and I have one more par20 can coming this week.










Male Las Tablas  before tank remodel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Female of the pair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Eggs! After seeing these two romp around the Vriesea heliconioides last night I walked down to the fridge to by their tank to find a nice surprise! 










On their very bottom leaf there look to be about 5-6 eggs  hard to see let alone get a good pic, I had to do a double take. 

Thanks for looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Quite hard to see from the pictures, but they all appear to be fertilized and developing, they are developing ridges and a slightly oblong shape now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Cool shot of the female, male is sitting under the coco, you can see his orange head in the bottom left of the photo.


















They are big pumilio and always out. Favorite frogs I have.

Thanks for looking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Tad Transport!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChillerVB (Mar 31, 2016)

i actually like the simplistic look to the tank!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, I do too. I am trying to transition all of my vivaria to more green plants with fewer pinks, reds, purples etc. I started getting frustrated that the plants stood out more than the frogs. 

Well, they moved all but one of the tadpoles from the original funnel. I can't find any of them now though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChillerVB (Mar 31, 2016)

the babies are what keep me away from mantellas and dart frogs. Too much work raising the babies and finding a home for them haha.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

So, I found another clutch of 9 eggs this afternoon, about a hour after the male was calling. Does that mean they are not going to take care of the first tads they transported, does it mean that the first tads died, or are they just going to try and raise more?










P.S. Don't mind the banana mess on the ground. Looks a little wetter in the tank than it really is right there because of it. Just misted too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Just caught the male fertilizing them I think?









Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Just a cool shot of the male walking around.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I have some plants that are not from Panama (Peru/Bolivia) and some Ficus Panama, hmmmm. That would un-Panama the tank though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

That female is a beauty! These are a neat locale. 

Seems like they appreciate the local plant selection theme!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes, they do  I think I will leave "well enough" alone.

Thanks, I really like these frogs. I guess there was one import in 2014 and it came in bad shape so the majority of the frogs died. Consequently I don't know if anyone else is breeding any. They are really nice frogs though and as big or bigger than any other pumilio. Hopefully they come in again but in better shape next time.










That is where they are from, the adults I have show a nice variation in pattern between the two so I am hoping their offspring have some variation in appearance too.

Also excited because my Monstera "Bocas del Toro" is also finally growing in this tank!










Hard to see though up against the back wall behind the Guzmania cerrohoyaensis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Another cool thing, I mistook it for fertilization initially I think, but almost every night I can see the male sitting on the eggs. I am guessing that he is keeping them moist with some sort of secretion. Pretty cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/168341465

I always think it's neat how you can watch the tadpoles "swim" in the eggs.

The compressed video is just okay through taptalk, oh well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hers is a full tank shot showing the lights, I drilled the pvc and tucked the cord in to it, looks pretty clean in my opinion.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

austin said:


> Hers is a full tank shot showing the lights, I drilled the pvc and tucked the cord in to it, looks pretty clean in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful lighting. I may have to do something similar with my tree frog tanks


----------



## starscream19120 (May 2, 2016)

Love the lighting, and that female is stunning!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Recent pic of the male 









Updated lights too, zoo med fixture with UVB (I run the UVB only as supplemental lighting from time to time)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like this your viv! it looks so simple and natural, so true... And what about the frogs? Absolutely stunning!
Compliments


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Rigel!

Some of the tads have their back legs now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I couldn't get a good shot but I guess I missed the front legs too! I saw one of the tad/froglets testing all four of his limbs out on the edge of the bromeliad out of the water before moving deeper again. Really cool to see.

Here's mamma










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I found another one that was apparently further along!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Two more!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Like a dumbass I let my springtail cultures crash, just ordered some more... Should be here by Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Springs and Isos arrived in time and everyone is doing just fine. Hard to get good pics, I have a macro lens but have been busy with works and haven't had a goo chance to use it. Here are some phone shots, some of the froglets are red and some are orange. Hoping the froglets grow as large as their parents who are huge, 2X the size of my full grown (and I think big) bastimentos.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

This has been an interesting thread to read. I like the look of your vivarium and think your frogs are beautiful.


----------

